# they're here....



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)

for almost 6 weeks of waiting they finally arrived...

my tank with fronts, small at the moment...
[/img]http://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll360/jgvillania/FT1.jpg

Fronts... dont know what kind?!
http://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll360/jgvillania/FG5.jpg
[img]http://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll360/jgvillania/FG4.jpg
http://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll360/jgvillania/FG3.jpg







http://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll360/jgvillania/F11.jpg
[/img]http://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll360/jgvillania/F2.jpg







http://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll360/jgvillania/F8.jpg
http://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll360/jgvillania/F1.jpg

6x 5.5
5x 3.5


----------



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)

oooppps! what did i do?!


----------



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)

i got 6 X 5.5cm and 6 X 3.5, still playing with the setup and planning to add more hiding spot until i get a bigger tank in the next 2 weeks. which will be about 120G.


----------



## secrest (Mar 22, 2004)

Very nice Burundis you have there.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!* :dancing:

Nice pictures and nice burundi!


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

nice burundi.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone....


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Keep those pictures coming and please keep us posted on their development :wink:


----------



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)

after 1 week, probably the alpha male, photo taken this evening


----------



## FIREFISH (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice looking fish you got there!! FF


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice, they look nice with your black substrate... aren't they fun to watch?


----------



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)

yes they are very fun to watch, most of the time i go to work late because i get stuck watching them.

Razzo, what do you think until when can i keep them in my 52G? im going for vacation this coming month and be back after 30 days and i was thinking of getting it after.

BTW, recommendation about feeding them during my leave will be a big help.

Currently i have 6 X 5.5cm and 5 X 3.5cm, what im planning to do is move the 6 bigger fronts in the new tank that i will purchase after my holiday.

Please advise.

Jomari


----------



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)

anyone can help, dont get me wrong on putting the name of Razzo. question is for all who can help me.

again thank you in advance!


----------



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)

will wait opcorn:


----------



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)

got my fronts a new tank 100G...i will post some pictures very soon. made my DIY tank stand as well.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry jomari, I lost track of this thread.

When are you going on vacation? 30 days is a long time, I trust you will have someone stop by and feed them? In a new tank that is just getting cycled I wouldn't worry about not doing a water change for 30 days. I don't like to do WC the first month of a new tank (feeding very litely of course).

Look forward to those pics :wink:

Russ


----------



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)

It's okay Russ, im going on the 23 of Aug and back on 30 Sept. I have someone whom I am training to monitor them but I will buy automatic feeder as well. what do you think?

Here is the link to my new tank for fronts and DIY stand.

Guys please do comments and suggestion.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=176895

Thank you!


----------

